# Late return of Modelo 210



## coolcreen (Jan 13, 2014)

I hope someone of you will be able to help me. I am new to this forum and therefore may be asking a question that has already been addressed. Please accept my apologies if that is the case.
For many years, I have been completing the Non-resident Modelo 210 for the purpose of making an imputed tax return and submitting it to my bank for payment..
I just realised that I have not submitted the Modelo 210 for 2012. It should have been submitted no later than 31st December 2013. I believe that there is a fine of 5% for late payment up to 3 months. However, I cannot find any box in the Modelo 210 to enter this fine so as to ensure that my taxes are fully paid to date. How may I make this late payment fine please?


----------



## coolcreen (Jan 13, 2014)

I have learned from another source that I should:
Pay the correct amount of tax immediately for tax year 2012
The tax authorities will notify me of any penalties, fees or charges.

I have been advised that given the short overdue period, it is unlikely that they will persue these fees given that the amount involved is about €1.00.

I hope this information is correct.


----------

